# Tuesday Tool Time



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*PROMO Video*

Got around to making a short promo video for the upcoming video tool reviews. Hopefully it will all work out and everyone enjoys it (and lots of people watch it). If you have a tool you want me to do a video review on, shoot me an email at [email protected] and if I don't have it, I will try to find someone locally that does and get a review done.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

TimC said:


> *PROMO Video*
> 
> Got around to making a short promo video for the upcoming video tool reviews. Hopefully it will all work out and everyone enjoys it (and lots of people watch it). If you have a tool you want me to do a video review on, shoot me an email at [email protected] and if I don't have it, I will try to find someone locally that does and get a review done.


Nice. I look forward to seeing these videos.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

TimC said:


> *PROMO Video*
> 
> Got around to making a short promo video for the upcoming video tool reviews. Hopefully it will all work out and everyone enjoys it (and lots of people watch it). If you have a tool you want me to do a video review on, shoot me an email at [email protected] and if I don't have it, I will try to find someone locally that does and get a review done.


nice work I need to learn how to edit video


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *PROMO Video*
> 
> Got around to making a short promo video for the upcoming video tool reviews. Hopefully it will all work out and everyone enjoys it (and lots of people watch it). If you have a tool you want me to do a video review on, shoot me an email at [email protected] and if I don't have it, I will try to find someone locally that does and get a review done.


Rustic- I still don't know how to edit videos lol


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

TimC said:


> *PROMO Video*
> 
> Got around to making a short promo video for the upcoming video tool reviews. Hopefully it will all work out and everyone enjoys it (and lots of people watch it). If you have a tool you want me to do a video review on, shoot me an email at [email protected] and if I don't have it, I will try to find someone locally that does and get a review done.


Wow dude, that was a good promo!


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*WOOD Magazine review*

All tools are important, even a magazine. They give you insight on new tools, classes, and other happenings in the area of woodworking. This week I give a brief look to the inside of what WOOD Magazine has to offer. I hope you enjoy, find this useful, and let me know if there is anything I should change. Look forward to next weeks Tuesday Tool Time.


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

TimC said:


> *WOOD Magazine review*
> 
> All tools are important, even a magazine. They give you insight on new tools, classes, and other happenings in the area of woodworking. This week I give a brief look to the inside of what WOOD Magazine has to offer. I hope you enjoy, find this useful, and let me know if there is anything I should change. Look forward to next weeks Tuesday Tool Time.


Timothy, I like WOOD magazine too. I have had a subscription for about 9 years. I have learned A LOT from the pages of WOOD. If someone were to use that HF 20% coupon for a $150 purchase, they would save the cost of a subscription to the magazine. Good review and thanks for the video. Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*Tablesaw review*

If you are a beginner woodworker or a woodworker with a small shop then this is a good review for you. Enjoy


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Tablesaw review*
> 
> If you are a beginner woodworker or a woodworker with a small shop then this is a good review for you. Enjoy


Loved the video- I have a couple of ideas for improving your saw…

1. Toss that miter gauge. If it wobbles in the slot, it is useless. I say build yourself a good crosscut sled. There's lots of good ones here on LJs. It will give you much better accuracy and won't cost much at all.

2. What size dado set do you use? If you only get 1/2" capacity, you must be using a 5" set? (You said you have a 3" capacity with a 10" blade.) That's fine except it will be a problem with my next idea…

3. Make a table top to go over your saw. The main reason is that big gap around the blade is killing your cut quality. If you can't make a zero clearance insert that will be held by those two screws on the edge, you may consider making a sacrificial table top. Most people just buy 3" melamine or something, put it on top and rout new miter slots. That may take away too much of the blade capacity for you. Consider using 1/4 hardboard if you don't mind drilling some screw holes in the saw's top to screw the hardboard down with countersunk sheet metal screws. You would do it in three pieces, one on the center and one on each end so your miter slots are still exposed. This will also fix the problem you are having with scraping up that soft aluminum top.

4. You need a better fence. That and the miter gauge will make a HUGE difference. Wood magazine had an issue in the early 90's where they made a really nice T-Square style fence completely out of wood. If you like I can scan and email it to you. Or, if you can weld, consider making one from an old iron bed frame.

Love the videos- keep em coming…


----------



## cdhilburn (Jan 19, 2011)

TimC said:


> *Tablesaw review*
> 
> If you are a beginner woodworker or a woodworker with a small shop then this is a good review for you. Enjoy


Here is a man who appreciates what he has!!!! Good job on the video!!!


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Tablesaw review*
> 
> If you are a beginner woodworker or a woodworker with a small shop then this is a good review for you. Enjoy


@stumpy- Holy shnitlze fritz. Man you have just opened up all sorts of ideas for me, haha. I would love the t-square in an e-mail if its not much trouble. I built the table around it and I'm going to be placing a router table in it and making it a big cabinet area (sometime). If you haven't noticed, I have got like really into the woodworking thing here in the last 6-12 months. And the blade at 90° I think runs to about 3 1/2", not just 3" (error caught after uploading) so I might try to just make one giant table top, cut the miters and do the t-square and I'd be set. And I use an 8" dado set, but never have seen a reason to go any deeper than 1/2" (yet). Thanks so much for the great tips.


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Tablesaw review*
> 
> If you are a beginner woodworker or a woodworker with a small shop then this is a good review for you. Enjoy


I have that exact same saw! Well, an older version. I got it about 10 years ago. That rip fence is kind of wonky, but I just measure it's distance from the blade each time I cut.

A zero-clearance insert is hard. That plate is much thinner than normal saws. You need something about a 1/16 inch thick!

But for the money, it's a great saw. It has served me for a long time.









Oh, and my on/off switch broke a long time ago. Now I just have to reach under and poke in there with my finger! Haha!!


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Tablesaw review*
> 
> If you are a beginner woodworker or a woodworker with a small shop then this is a good review for you. Enjoy


@stevinmarin-Haha nice, I hope my button doesn't break. I like my yellow safety tab.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Tablesaw review*
> 
> If you are a beginner woodworker or a woodworker with a small shop then this is a good review for you. Enjoy


I'll have to dig through the old issues. I think it was about 20 years ago, but it was a Biesemeyer style fence made entirely out of hardwood. It locked with a single cam handle on the front onto an oar rail. Can your fence rail in the front of the saw be removed or is it part of the saw top? Give me some time to find it…

If I was going to make a sacrificial top I'd use the most stable wood I could get. Baltic Birch plywood would be the top choice, but it's $80 a sheet. MDF would work except the miter slots may wear too quickly. Melamine (particle board with a nice slippery white laminate on it) will stay flat and wear harder. Stay away from regular plywood unless you plan on screwing it down in several places because it will be hard to keep flat. Use a full 4X8 sheet and lay it across the table you already built so that you have one big flat even surface- like a giant table saw.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Tablesaw review*
> 
> If you are a beginner woodworker or a woodworker with a small shop then this is a good review for you. Enjoy


What about using MDF and then getting some t tracks to place in there?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Tablesaw review*
> 
> If you are a beginner woodworker or a woodworker with a small shop then this is a good review for you. Enjoy


T-Track won't work because a miter gauge won't fit in it. And even if you don't use yours, you'll want to use other accessories that are made for that size slot. BUT- You can buy metal miter track anyplace you can buy T-Track. That would be the best way to go no matter what material you use for the top. It gets a little pricey but it surely would be nice! (Here it is at woodcraft)


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Tablesaw review*
> 
> If you are a beginner woodworker or a woodworker with a small shop then this is a good review for you. Enjoy


Hello Tim, liked your video. If you send me a PM with your address I'll see if I can
find you some plastic 1/16 thick to make your zero clearance insert. I work at a plastic 
shop, I might even have some in stock. But give me a few days and I can probably
find something suitable for you.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*With no further waiting.....THE DREMEL 3000*

If you carve, cut, sand, or even trim your finger nails (does that include everyone?) then you have got to check out this little rotary tool. This weeks review is on the Dremel 3000.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

TimC said:


> *With no further waiting.....THE DREMEL 3000*
> 
> If you carve, cut, sand, or even trim your finger nails (does that include everyone?) then you have got to check out this little rotary tool. This weeks review is on the Dremel 3000.


speechless


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

TimC said:


> *With no further waiting.....THE DREMEL 3000*
> 
> If you carve, cut, sand, or even trim your finger nails (does that include everyone?) then you have got to check out this little rotary tool. This weeks review is on the Dremel 3000.


Thanks! Will any of those carving attachments work in stone?


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *With no further waiting.....THE DREMEL 3000*
> 
> If you carve, cut, sand, or even trim your finger nails (does that include everyone?) then you have got to check out this little rotary tool. This weeks review is on the Dremel 3000.


@RobS- Not sure, haven't tried it, but maybe I will this week. What kind of stone are you thinking about?


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

TimC said:


> *With no further waiting.....THE DREMEL 3000*
> 
> If you carve, cut, sand, or even trim your finger nails (does that include everyone?) then you have got to check out this little rotary tool. This weeks review is on the Dremel 3000.


I have this small piece of old concrete, has some significance to me and I was going to try and carve a name into it…it's smooth, weathered cement, like a side walk, not rough with gravel.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *With no further waiting.....THE DREMEL 3000*
> 
> If you carve, cut, sand, or even trim your finger nails (does that include everyone?) then you have got to check out this little rotary tool. This weeks review is on the Dremel 3000.


Robs- Do you have a rotary tool or looking to purchase one for the carving?


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*Router Review*

Hope you enjoy this weeks review on a router.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

TimC said:


> *Router Review*
> 
> Hope you enjoy this weeks review on a router.


speechless


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Router Review*
> 
> Hope you enjoy this weeks review on a router.


Same here, I dont think I wont one that you have to run the wrong direction. Im already used to running them the other way .


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Router Review*
> 
> Hope you enjoy this weeks review on a router.


Yes fellas you caught me. I ran the router the wrong way. Yes, dangerous. I was more concerned about shooting the footage and wasn't paying attention. I didn't realize it until after the editing and it was loaded. I will do a better job of it in the future. So heres to you- PAY ATTENTION WHEN DOING WOODWORKING! Don't get distracted. Thank you.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Router Review*
> 
> Hope you enjoy this weeks review on a router.


Hang in there Tim. You accept critisiml well. I admire that . JB


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Router Review*
> 
> Hope you enjoy this weeks review on a router.


FYI- there is now nail polish paint on those little arrows so I don't (hopefully) ever make the mistake again.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Router Review*
> 
> Hope you enjoy this weeks review on a router.


I always watch your videos. Keep 'em coming and don't get discouraged when you make a little mistake (like the router thing). Wait till people start telling you that you're using the wrong kind of push sticks! (personal expreiance…)

I've almost finished designing that all wood table saw fence for you I promised. The Sketchup plan is roughed out, but I'm a bit behind on things like that. Now that the stuff with Charles Neil is almost done, I can get back to it.

By the way, check out Stumpynubs.com when you get a chance.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*Gettin' my Kreg on*

This week I go in and explore the Kreg Jig Jr. I think this ended up being kind of an instructional video as well. I hope you all enjoy it. Also please let me know what you guys think about these. This is the 5th video review I've done. How do you lumberjockers like these? Anything need to be changed?


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Gettin' my Kreg on*
> 
> This week I go in and explore the Kreg Jig Jr. I think this ended up being kind of an instructional video as well. I hope you all enjoy it. Also please let me know what you guys think about these. This is the 5th video review I've done. How do you lumberjockers like these? Anything need to be changed?


I have been considering purchasing some type of pocket hole jig. Seeing the item in action like this is very helpful.

As far as the clamp is concerned, if you notice on the pictures on Amazon, they show the jig being used with an F-style clamp, and the caption reads that it is built to work with any style clamp. If I had to spend $40 on the jig, then had to spend the $20 on the clamp then going up to a higher priced kit would make sense, but as long as I can use any clamp I already have around the shop then $40 seems like a good price for what it can do.

Thanks for taking the time to create this video.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Gettin' my Kreg on*
> 
> This week I go in and explore the Kreg Jig Jr. I think this ended up being kind of an instructional video as well. I hope you all enjoy it. Also please let me know what you guys think about these. This is the 5th video review I've done. How do you lumberjockers like these? Anything need to be changed?


@lifesaver- I 100% agree with you. This came as a gift to me so I was of course fine with the clamp. It is very nice when making multiple holes and the clamp/jig stay together. Thank you for bringing it up though as I had forgot to mention it. You can use almost any clamp to hold it down. I'm sure there are many things this jig can do that I still have yet to discover. Hope you purchase it!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Gettin' my Kreg on*
> 
> This week I go in and explore the Kreg Jig Jr. I think this ended up being kind of an instructional video as well. I hope you all enjoy it. Also please let me know what you guys think about these. This is the 5th video review I've done. How do you lumberjockers like these? Anything need to be changed?


Thanks for posting this review. When I bougt my Kreg jig it came with the a single hole jig and the step-drill bit. I'd thought about buying their complete kit but I don't have an extra $130. What you've shown here may provide a less expensive alternative. Thanks again.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Gettin' my Kreg on*
> 
> This week I go in and explore the Kreg Jig Jr. I think this ended up being kind of an instructional video as well. I hope you all enjoy it. Also please let me know what you guys think about these. This is the 5th video review I've done. How do you lumberjockers like these? Anything need to be changed?


Is it Tuesday already! Another nice video- thanks for taking the time to make it!


----------



## bnoles (Aug 25, 2007)

TimC said:


> *Gettin' my Kreg on*
> 
> This week I go in and explore the Kreg Jig Jr. I think this ended up being kind of an instructional video as well. I hope you all enjoy it. Also please let me know what you guys think about these. This is the 5th video review I've done. How do you lumberjockers like these? Anything need to be changed?


I think you have done an excellent job with your vids and I find myself looking forward to the "next" ones as they come out. Thanks for your time in making and sharing these with us. I hope you will also continue the joinery series you started, I think there will be a lot to learn from that subject.


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Gettin' my Kreg on*
> 
> This week I go in and explore the Kreg Jig Jr. I think this ended up being kind of an instructional video as well. I hope you all enjoy it. Also please let me know what you guys think about these. This is the 5th video review I've done. How do you lumberjockers like these? Anything need to be changed?


Tim, 
When using the Kreg jr. you shouild clamp it to a table of some sort. You want the piece you are working on stable. Also you were using the clamp upside down and had a little to much clamping pressure. 
I would recommend using nicer wood in your videos and possible doing the tool reviews on projects you are currently working on. 
Anyways I enjoy your vids. Keep up the good work.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Gettin' my Kreg on*
> 
> This week I go in and explore the Kreg Jig Jr. I think this ended up being kind of an instructional video as well. I hope you all enjoy it. Also please let me know what you guys think about these. This is the 5th video review I've done. How do you lumberjockers like these? Anything need to be changed?


@bob- Yes I will be doing another joinery video hopefully this weekend, depends on family time and work schedules-that's life for ya.

@dbol- I appreciate your suggestions. I was demonstrating the kreg jig unclamped to a table to show the versatility of the product. You don't really have to have the Jr. clamped do

wn to use. Heck you take out the clamp adapted, use some screws, you can actually use the thing on a wall. If you would like to see I can do a short video on it. Also the thing that has me puzzled about your comment is that you stated- "Also you were using the clamp upside down". Could you elaborate a bit? I took two pictures that show you can ONLY use the clamp on this jig one way.








This one fills up the entire adapter.








This one as you can tell, I had to hold it together to take the picutre.

@everyone else- Thank you for your comment and viewing the videos. You are the reason I bring the entertainment and I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Gettin' my Kreg on*
> 
> This week I go in and explore the Kreg Jig Jr. I think this ended up being kind of an instructional video as well. I hope you all enjoy it. Also please let me know what you guys think about these. This is the 5th video review I've done. How do you lumberjockers like these? Anything need to be changed?


Okay I am wrong about it being upside down. I don't use the kreg clamp. So I didn't know it had 2 different pads. It looked like the it should be used the other way. I use a irwin clamp that is similar to the Kreg clamp only a lot cheaper and the pads on it are a little smaller.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

TimC said:


> *Gettin' my Kreg on*
> 
> This week I go in and explore the Kreg Jig Jr. I think this ended up being kind of an instructional video as well. I hope you all enjoy it. Also please let me know what you guys think about these. This is the 5th video review I've done. How do you lumberjockers like these? Anything need to be changed?


Not a problem. I didnt know if there was something I had missed. I didnt know irwin made one. Whats the proce of it?


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*Dremel Multi-Max MM40*

Here is a great versatile tool to would be great for any DIYer to own.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

TimC said:


> *Dremel Multi-Max MM40*
> 
> Here is a great versatile tool to would be great for any DIYer to own.


I have a Multimax. Good tool. You should also post this video in the tool review section. You'll get more views there because they stay on the LJ front page longer. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*Bessey Tool 6" Drop Forged Bench Vise*

Ok so it isn't Tuesday, but I thought I would share another review on a great product. I really enjoy testing out tools and this one was one of my favorites. There are a ton of great things about this vise. It has really been helpful in my blacksmithing hobby as well as my woodworking. You can't go wrong with a Bessey Tools product. Check out the video review here. Feel free to leave comments and please subscribe to my YouTube Channel.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

*Ridgid 14" Bandsaw and Magid Cutmaster Gloves*

I'm starting back up Tuesday Tool Time where I go and review a tool, give info about tools, and yeah….talk about tools. This week I chose to do my 14" bandsaw by Ridgid Power Tools and also Magid Cutmaster Gloves. Both are great products. See what I have to say about each!





View on YouTube


----------

